# Friday Hooter trip



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Went out of Biloxi Friday and got 6 hoos.The water was blue with tons of flyers starting at 150 ft.We found a log floating a little deeper that was stacked with hoos.Had a couple break the split rings on my customized stretch 40s with J hooks.Going to try and head towards the nipple area this week and see if we can catch a white or a sail. Tight Lines,Mark S. Team Subdude


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice job on the hoos


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish what did the biggest weigh.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks we didn't weigh him but I would say he was atleast 70 the others were in the 30 lb range.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow..... looks like i really made a good call going to Starkville instead of fishing....:banghead


----------

